# Merry Xmas!



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all the expats and hope to join you hopefully very soon


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



jimmy said:


> Merry Christmas to all the expats and hope to join you hopefully very soon


Merry Christmas From me as well. A happy New Year to all Expaters.

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

merry Christmas from me too, in the uk now for a few weeks, and its snowing!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS from the depths of Rio Maior.....there was ice on the water fountain yesterday morning. Haven't ventured out today!!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

A very merry Christmas to you all, and here's to a better 2011 for all of us!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

A Very HAPPY CHRISTMAS to you all .......from the Dennis family here near M d Corvo.
Went to the Forum shopping centre in Coimbra yesterday..............Piston broke........so am I.
See you next year.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Happy Holidays to all and wishing you each a wonderful year ahead. 

Thanks to the site mods, too, for all of their work during the year :clap2:


----------

